# Hi everyone, new member



## mdportorock (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wanted to drop by and say hi to everyone on IM. Been lurking for a while and figured it's time to subscribe.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mdportorock* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome , I see you live in the humidity state just like me . I don't know about you , but I'm dying for a cold front to come along just so we can actually have a winter .


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## mdportorock (Jan 16, 2012)

JJ-INSANE1 said:


> Welcome , I see you live in the humidity state just like me . I don't know about you , but I'm dying for a cold front to come along just so we can actually have a winter .



Yeah, It's been kind of chilly lately though. Lowest it got was about 33 a few weeks ago. Only lasted 1 day though.


----------



## Dath (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2012)

Yo......What's up???????

Welcome..........charley


----------



## brazey (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 17, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the IM.


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jan 23, 2012)

welcome aboard!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey! Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome homie!


----------

